# Feed Rates



## john.cooper (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to this and could use a few pointers. My first job is to make a dust shoe for the machine and I have designed it to be made from 10mm (3/8) thick clear acrylic cutting it with a 3.2mm (1/8) cutter. I planned to cut in five steps of 2mm each but I am not sure how fast to feed it. Is there a way of calculating this for different materials, or could someone recommend a feed rate as a starting point?


Thanks,

John.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome John. If one of the members doesn't answer you could try asking customer service at Onsrudcutter2010.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum, John
I am sure someone more a tune to CNc routing will be along to help you


----------



## TRIPS (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi John,
I came across a program that might help you in selecting both speeds & feeds. The web site is Hall Manufacturing Solutions It cost me a lot in router bits both full tungsten carbide & conventional bits. I eventually found a supplier in the USA. ( I am a South African) on the net & imported them fro a company "Infinity"
best ting I could have done. The right tool, speeds & feeds did the trick.
Good luck.
Ron Simpson


----------



## john.cooper (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Ron,

Thanks, that is perfect... just what I was looking for.


Cheers,

John.


----------

